
Move Over, Snapchat: Meet Zocal, the App Winning Gen Z with Local Moments - anishgodha
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/zocal-local-moments/id1070165630?mt=8
======
joe_hills
I'd recommend changing the screenshots to show places besides SoCal to avoid
distracting folks.

I thought at first that the app's name was a play on words with Gen Z and
"local," but all of the photos seem to be from Socal, so I spent a few minutes
wondering if it a combination of those two instead, which I'm now 95% sure
it's not, but still not truly certain.

